# Headers



## TomSwift (Oct 12, 2001)

I was wondering what everyone's take on headers for the 8v was
I was searching and haven't seen much information in this forum about what headers to get.
I'm going to be putting in a cam 270+ into my 1.8L (along with other mods). Anyone have recomendations on to go 4 to 1 or Tri-Y and what brand (also where to get that brand)?


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: Headers (TomSwift)*

Only suggestion on which one is to say you do get what you pay for. Other than that is to know and understand the pros and cons. All is not peachy when using a header and it is best to be sure you really want or need one.
Do they make more power, yes but in a limited RPM range due to design. They can and do crack or rust through. They can be noisy, called header tick, and that bothers many people. 4 into 1 is more for a racing application and tri-Y is better suited for street applications. The difference in most street engine between a set of headers and the factory 4-2-1 exhaust is not so great and the factory stuff lasts a long time. So be sure you want them or need them before dropping a few hundred bucks


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: Headers (TomSwift)*

In terms of value for dollar, about the best you can do are Raceland Headers, I don't know what they're like in terms of performance or fitment, you'll have to ask the guys over on the MK2 forum about that.










_Modified by ABA Scirocco at 4:09 PM 2-4-2010_


----------



## drpunkerz (Jan 22, 2010)

*Re: Headers (TomSwift)*

Another guy on here has OBX race header... I just ordered one the other day so I can't say how good they are.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...l1259


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: Headers (drpunkerz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drpunkerz* »_Another guy on here has OBX race header... I just ordered one the other day so I can't say how good they are.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...l1259

Nice looking header, good price! 
That ebay listing is slightly confusing in that it says "OBX RACE HEADER 75-88 VW VOLKSWAGEN GTI 1.6L 1.8L", when in fact, it will NOT fit the 85-88 GTi, but in the sellers defense, if read further down the listing, he does give a complete and accurate list of the car it will fit.


----------



## drpunkerz (Jan 22, 2010)

*Re: Headers (ABA Scirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABA Scirocco* »_
Nice looking header, good price! 
That ebay listing is slightly confusing in that it says "OBX RACE HEADER 75-88 VW VOLKSWAGEN GTI 1.6L 1.8L", when in fact, it will NOT fit the 85-88 GTi, but in the sellers defense, if read further down the listing, he does give a complete and accurate list of the car it will fit.

Interesting... says up to 83 GTI... was something changed in 84 that it wouldn't be able to fit? title of that is misleading.. guess i should have read the entire page.


----------



## TheMajic86GTI (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Headers (drpunkerz)*

I hav Eurosport headers in mine and hav had them for about 8 yrs now....NO rust or cracks...IMO it has been one of my best investments...


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: Headers (drpunkerz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drpunkerz* »_Interesting... says up to 83 GTI... was something changed in 84 that it wouldn't be able to fit? 

Funny that I didn't notice that. AFAIK, the 83 and 84 GTi exhaust systems are the same. This image from the Bosal catalog seems to back that up.










_Modified by ABA Scirocco at 3:18 PM 2-5-2010_


----------



## TomSwift (Oct 12, 2001)

*Re: Headers (TheMajic86GTI)*

I like the look of the eurosport headers and reading up on them they said that they were coated which is a nice plus.

I just got this email from Raceland:
The Golf II and III 1.8 8v gives you 12 to 14 horsepower increase at maximum rpm with a substantial torque increase. A 4 to 2 to 1 header design has been proven to give more mid to upper range power than a 4 to 1 design. If you have any other questions please let us know. 
Does anyone have dyno proof that the 4-2-1 is better then the 4-1?


----------



## drpunkerz (Jan 22, 2010)

*Re: Headers (TomSwift)*

I've been curious about the same thing. From what I've heard from a local vw guy here in NE is that the 8v doesn't even take full advantage of 4 to 1 so I would imagine the 4-2-1 would be better. Who knows...


----------



## TomSwift (Oct 12, 2001)

*Re: Headers (drpunkerz)*

I know this is an 8v forum but I would love to see both the 8v and 16v 4-2-1 vs 4-1
Time for a header shootout!


----------



## chois (May 12, 2000)

*Re: Headers (TomSwift)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TomSwift* »_
I just got this email from Raceland:
"...A 4 to 2 to 1 header design has been proven to give more mid to upper range power than a 4 to 1 design..."
Does anyone have dyno proof that the 4-2-1 is better then the 4-1?

It sounds like Raceland does. Ask THEM to prove it.
It is a much more complex question than the basic header design. Primary diameter, primary length, collector design/quality, collector diameter, transition angle from collector diameter to exhaust diameter, exhaust diameter, exhaust length all come in to play. That is assuming constant intake runner design...
My research tells me that most of the headers available have too large of a primary diameter for anything but a ported head/big cam combination (at least on a counter flow). I am doing some testing this year with different primary diameter and length 4-1 designs, followed up by some different collector diameters (also going a bit smaller - 2").
Once that is done, I guess I just need to get a couple 2-1 collectors to run similar tests with a tri-y style. I just don't know how long it will take to get everthing together and tested as is, let alone doubling the variable set...


_Modified by chois at 3:32 PM 2-5-2010_


----------



## squeeze (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Headers (chois)*

Afaik 4-2-1 design works quite well for most anything you'll ever need. The only header I've used consistently is Superspint, their stuff is awesome but it's pricey. It works well and generally lasts a long time. 
Also another thing to consider: you get what you pay for! This holds true to about 90% of what you do in hot-rodding, don't rush into it only to throw away 200 bucks on a so-so header that will need replacement or repair in 18 months....there's nothing worse than having a great weekend getaway with your girl concluding with a cracked header 4+ hours from home.....








400 bucks will see you into a very high quality header that will last. If you can't afford that kinda bling right now, wait and save ur pennies until you can. I've tried other brands but I keep coming back to the higher-priced, higher quality stuff.


----------



## TomSwift (Oct 12, 2001)

*Re: Headers (squeeze)*

I searched the web for info all I found was honda websites, it seems that the 4-1 makes everything up top and the 4-2-1 makes it mid and to top but just not as much as a 4-1. So If it's race only 4-1, if it will see time on the street 4-2-1 is going to be much better also haveing more torque.
So that leaves me with what 4-2-1 to get. So far:
Supersprint (OMFG they cost a lot) http://www.supersprintna.com/p...l/246
Eurosport http://www.eurosportacc.com/eu...e.htm
Raceland http://www.racelandus.com/p-33....aspx
and the one 4-1
TT http://www.techtonicstuning.co...id=13


----------



## squeeze (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Headers (TomSwift)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TomSwift* »_
Supersprint (OMFG they cost a lot) http://www.supersprintna.com/p...l/246


Geez, they sure have gone up a few hundred since I last bought one....last time I got one it was 580, tax in!! wtf?








The eurosport looks pretty good and I haven't heard a slough of negativity about them either...for what it's worth!
Keep us posted!


----------



## TomSwift (Oct 12, 2001)

*Re: Headers (squeeze)*

I forgot one:
http://www.autotech.com/prod_e...eader

Out of all of them I think I like the Eurosport ones the best, do to the fact that they go past where the cat is and they come with a polished ceramic coated finish.
It's going to be a little while before I order them, but I'm very heavy inside the planning stage for getting my GTI back on the road.


----------



## 84_GLI_coupe (Apr 3, 2001)

*Re: Headers (drpunkerz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drpunkerz* »_
Interesting... says up to 83 GTI... was something changed in 84 that it wouldn't be able to fit? title of that is misleading.. guess i should have read the entire page.









They must not have been looking at North American models then, as the MK2 started elsewhere as early as 1984.


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

*Re: Headers (84_GLI_coupe)*

Surprised nobody answered the question about Mk1 vs. Mk2 fitment:
On a Mk1, the exhaust downpipe points "straight down", and then curves about 90 degrees to go _under _the steering rack and back.
On a Mk2, the downpipe comes off the manifold, and angles towards the firewall, and then routes _above_ the steering rack.
So, they are not interchangeable.
Also worth mentioning: Stock for stock, the Mk1 dual outlet manifold centers the dual outlets (in reference to the head). Whereas, the Mk2/Mk3 dual outlet manifolds offset the outlets (probably to clear the rear engine mount which doesn't exist on the Mk1).
In more recent news (actually, it's been out for a while) Techtonics Tuning offers a downpipe to fit the Mk1, while using a Mk2 style dual outlet manifold.


----------



## drpunkerz (Jan 22, 2010)

*Re: Headers (Jettaboy1884)*

good info! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nogogl (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: Headers (drpunkerz)*

Why not just run a dual outlet manifold with a header'ish downpipe like the one TT sells ? that things looks beefy and the factory manifold will last for years


----------



## TomSwift (Oct 12, 2001)

*Re: Headers (nogogl)*

I don't need it to last that long just about a year and a half...


----------



## Esevw (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: Headers (drpunkerz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drpunkerz* »_Another guy on here has OBX race header... I just ordered one the other day so I can't say how good they are.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...l1259

Im interested in seeing pictures of this header when you get it/install it. Also include any info on installation dificulty, plz. Thanks


----------



## drpunkerz (Jan 22, 2010)

*Re: Headers (Esevw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Esevw* »_
Im interested in seeing pictures of this header when you get it/install it. Also include any info on installation dificulty, plz. Thanks









Got them in the other day. I've got some other repairs to make before I get to putting this on but I'll update this thread with info when I get it installed.


----------



## Road Boss (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Headers (WaterWheels)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WaterWheels* »_Only suggestion on which one is to say you do get what you pay for. They can and do crack or rust through. 
 Agred! My autotech header is about 4 1/2 years old with about 10k and it looks like it is 100 years old and if you touch it will break. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Esevw (Dec 27, 2002)

*FV-QR*

hey got the header installed yet?


----------



## DAVEG (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: Headers (drpunkerz)*

What was the shipping weight? The long Tri-Y design looks good but not CAT. I would also have to replace the exhaust. The Autotech Tri-Y seems to be the best and it fits to the CAT. 
Is there any comparison in power output?


----------



## DAVEG (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: Headers (Road Boss)*

The exhaust doesn't rust it is thermal failure due to high heat. If you coat these with ceramic thermal barrier coatings they will not rust and will flow better.


----------



## rjev (May 29, 2009)

funny thing, I was just thinking about what sort of header to buy. it's looking like the eurosport is the one to get--no emissions/yearly inspections where I'm at, so I could get away with catless. looks really well made too.


----------



## drpunkerz (Jan 22, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (Esevw)*

Sorry, no. I have 3 kids so its hard for me to get time. I've got a ton of extra repairs I need to do before I get it installed and running. I'll keep this thread on my watch list though.


----------



## mk285gti (Feb 11, 2010)

i got a race land cheap good for the monet had for 4 years with a tt exhaust no cat borla muffler sounds nice and can feel diff in mid end power


----------

